# Ready for some SAUGER



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Don't know about the rest of you, but the cool nights have got me thinking sauger!

Won't be too much longer before they start piling up. They fight like driftwood...but hmmm tasty!


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

I feel ya bro. I hit the greenup dam this morning, hoping to get some early ones, but no such luck. We need to give it about a month for temps to drop about 20 more deg.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Let the battle for the good spot at Greenup begin


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Picked up a 17 inch sauger while fishing for bass just before dark in the rain on Monday night while fishing the lower Little Miami.

It is not that unusual to catch sauger just before dark, however, normally they are much smaller than 17 inches.


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's a few ...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

We pushed the season a bit and went Monday afternoon. Caught one a missed a handful of what we called sauger bites.


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

terryit3 said:


> Let the battle for the good spot at Greenup begin


Teethyfish got a boat...we'll wave at ya though!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

terryit3 said:


> Let the battle for the good spot at Greenup begin



LOL! Right Ter!
At Cumberland, WV side, we hang our lift basket at the down-river end of
15' wall. Then when someone hooks one at the gait, they have to walk the fish down pass all the other guys to net/ lift it up. THAT WAY, THE NEXT GUY ON THE WALL CAN FISH "THE SPOT",,, aka SHARE/ musical chairs,,,, everybody has a nice day,,, everybody takes home a fish or two! 

OH ya, we hand our 'loaded' poles to the Woman, kids & newbies.
The looks on their faces,,,,,,,,,,,

IF ONLY 'EVERYBODY' PLAYED THE GAME. 

BTW Terry, JBerton keeps talking about 'OUR' Erie 'TIRE' spot. 
He's hooked on drum,,,,,


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerry/Doboy,
Say what? I read that like 5 times and still don't know what you're talking about. We take the basket and do what with it? To who? Dude....you lost me,.......................... of course, I don't make it to the river but once or twice every 4 to 5 yrs so I'm lost on that river lingo,,,,fill me in bro...c'mon now.....lmfao. Is it picking up down there? Was thinking of possibly heading down on one of my last few days of vacation, so I'd appreciate any feedback. Been killing the walleye for the past few weeks at Berlin lake tho!! Anyhow, you take care and surely I'll be seeing you soon!!!


----------



## Dred (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm ready for the run as well please do tell when they are hitting good?????????????


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

just when i get my jig heads, grubs and wally divers in the mail, got a nasty respritory infection and cold. hopefully it subsides by next tuesday, when i'll have my next day off to hit the river and see. 

though i'm not expecting much, considering i usually target river and creek mouths and not the tailrace's at the dams. they don't pile up as much, but i can usually get a few keepers per trip. with all the baitfish in the creek near one of my spots, might bring more in this year, but doubt it, as there are baitfish everywhere this year.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

jastew said:


> Teethyfish got a boat...we'll wave at ya though!


I got a boat this year too and just lost my fishing partner due to knee surgery. If you ever come up alone and want to take a boat out, PM me. My boat is a 16', so it's pretty much a 2 person boat.


----------

